# Java Applet Fenster automatisch an Bildschirmgröße anpassen



## zimmwarrior (28. Apr 2007)

Hallo, ich bin dabei eine Chatsystem in Java zu programmieren.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass immer wenn sich das Applet startet ist es zu klein.
Gibt es ein Weg um Applet so einzurichten dass es automatisch an die Bildschirmgröße anpasst wird?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2007)

Der Browser legt die Größe eines Applets fest.
Diese wird durch die Größe die du im HTML angegeben hast festgelegt.


----------



## zimmwarrior (28. Apr 2007)

Ja, ich weiß...
ich kann es auch mit SetSize(int, int); einstellen...
aber es muss ein weg geben dass sich Applet automatisch anpasst...


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Apr 2007)

Gib dem Applet das BorderLayout.
Im Applet-Tag schreibst du dann die Größenangaben in Prozent:

```
<applet code="MeinApplet.class" height="100%" width="100%">
</applet>
```
setSize() kannste dann wieder in der Schublade verschwinden lassen.


----------



## zimmwarrior (29. Apr 2007)

Ahh endlich das, was ich brauche :> danke dir :>


----------

